# SSG Brandon Forrest Eggleston- B Co 4/3 SFG(A)



## Etype (May 5, 2012)

His ramp side was today.  The memorial will be next week at JFK Chapel, I believe on Wednesday.
http://www.soc.mil/Memorial Wall/Bios/Eggleston_Brandon.pdf


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 5, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## CDG (May 5, 2012)

RIP SSG Eggleston.


----------



## TB1077 (May 5, 2012)

RIP SSG.  Your service and sacrifice will not be forgotten.


----------



## Muppet (May 6, 2012)

Rest in peace warrior.

F.M.


----------



## rlowery60 (May 6, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Etype (May 7, 2012)

Correction- Memorial is probably going to be on the 15th.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 11, 2012)

RIP warrior.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 11, 2012)

Rest in Peace Soldier


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (May 19, 2012)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## Gypsy (May 21, 2012)

RIP SSG Eggleston, prayers out to your family and friends.


----------

